# Which games do people recommend?



## vendetta85 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm a late starter on ps3 gaming and have just completed all the assassin's creed games and am looking to find some either similar style games to start on. A mate has lent me both the infamous games and wandered if u guys recommended anything else? 

Matt

Sent from my Samsung s3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

It really depends what your into. I like the various call or duty games but find they can be repetitive. On a similar theme I really enjoyed killzone 2 and 3 looks good too. I also liked F.E.A.R. and F.E.A.R 2 again 1st person shooters with a difference compared to COD.

In addition to these there are also the driving type games which I'm particularly into. Titles like Gran Turismo 5, DIRT 2&3 and F1 2011 are highly reccomended. GT5 can now be picked up relativily cheaply and on DW we have a few of us that play and try to race each other online.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

If you liked the Assassin's Creed games you may like the Batman games. The Uncharted games are really good too, and similar in styles.

I'm a shooter/racing fan, so tend to mostly play Call of Duty MW3 and Gran Turismo 5. 

I've just got Ghost Recon Future Soldier, and so far I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

COD MW3, black ops is good plus you get zombies , unchartered games are good, bioshock 1 & 2 are prob my favourite games that have come out on ps3. FIFA12 if you like your football F1 2011 if you like F1. Depends what sort of game your into


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

> I've just got Ghost Recon Future Soldier, and so far I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


Agree with this, what a game! Had Sniper Elite V2, was good to begin with and then rapidly got boring. Traded in for Future Soldier and well impressed


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Allot of good games been mentioned. Definately can't go wrong with the Call Of Duty's, Uncharted's, I also like the Resistance games, especially Resistance 3. 

Also recomend Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier, just finished it recently and really enjoyed it. Was going to trade it in but there's nothing i want to play just now


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Has anyone played Ghost Recon: Future Soldier online?

Going to give it a bash when I finish the campaign. What should I expect?


----------



## fbmbmx (Jun 16, 2012)

unchanted is a brilliant game if you are into that kind of thing


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Grawschbags said:


> Has anyone played Ghost Recon: Future Soldier online?
> 
> Going to give it a bash when I finish the campaign. What should I expect?


It's all right, felt a little bit like battlefield 2 bad company to me. Not my thing, but the campaign was really good.


----------

